# Some cool broms



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Just a few pics of some cool broms from my personal stuff. I love showing off... :lol: 

N. Superball x pauciflora









N. Obsidian Ice (this one turns solid purple)









Neo Hybrid *No Name*









N. olens x pauciflora









N. Flare Up









N. punctatissima Yellow (banded)









N. melanodonta x ampullacea

















Quesnelia marmorata var. Tim Plowman

















Okay, I'm done showing off. There are others, but I need to photograph them still.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

Ohh I want N. melanodonta x ampullacea and obsidian ice :shock: Ahh the perks of living somewhere tropical.


----------



## maxmlax (Aug 13, 2006)

yeah that N. melanodonta x ampullacea is really amazing....might have to put that one in my newly aquired 30 hex....when I get around to starting it


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

maxmlax said:


> yeah that N. melanodonta x ampullacea is really amazing....might have to put that one in my newly aquired 30 hex....when I get around to starting it


I doubt it. There's only 1. 8)


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

In existance? :lol:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

nawth21 said:


> In existance? :lol:


Haha. That I don't know about but that particular bromeliad was given to me as a gift from someone out of his personal collection. I'm sure it came from Australia or Hawaii.

It does have a pup on it however. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

Those Aussies do have nice broms.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

How much is the puppy in the window??

I'll give $10


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I also like the pup on the N. Superball x pauciflora 

I'll give you $10 for that one too!! I have some Petco tanks to fill you know!!


----------



## maxmlax (Aug 13, 2006)

haha


> I doubt it. There's only 1.


well arent you special....! :wink:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

maxmlax said:


> haha
> 
> 
> > I doubt it. There's only 1.
> ...


Yes I am. :mrgreen: 

:lol:


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

dragonfrog said:


> I also like the pup on the N. Superball x pauciflora
> 
> I'll give you $10 for that one too!! I have some Petco tanks to fill you know!!


The pups aren't for sale at this point. 1, they are too small to be separated, 2 I need to try and propigate these things so there will be plenty in the future.

The N. Superball x pauciflora broms would be $20 EACH. That should be enough to scare you off. :shock:


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Antone, 

How many times do I have to tell you....:roll:

Stop supporting my sexual brom fantasies! :shock:

BTW, which one of these are going in my 120 vert :lol:

-Solly


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

wishIwereAnExpert said:


> Antone,
> 
> How many times do I have to tell you....:roll:
> 
> ...


 :lol: 

As for your 120 vert, we'll have to just wait and see... :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> dragonfrog said:
> 
> 
> > I also like the pup on the N. Superball x pauciflora
> ...


I have expensive tastes :lol: Well, if you come across any interesting plants that are available, you know where to find me :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> dragonfrog said:
> 
> 
> > I also like the pup on the N. Superball x pauciflora
> ...


I have expensive tastes :lol: Well, if you come across any interesting plants that are available, you know where to find me :wink:


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Wellllll!!! I can take a hint!!!

I guess I'll just have to go to Walmart!! LOL LOL


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

dragonfrog said:


> Wellllll!!! I can take a hint!!!
> 
> I guess I'll just have to go to Walmart!! LOL LOL


I have other nice broms too ya know!! :lol:


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

These are the ones your sending me right?  

























seriously 






















just playin. cant wait to get those suckers though.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't see anything????


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

it was a joke(there wasnt saposed to be any pics, I was implying that you were saposed to give me the ones you posted) lol, my bad, joke gone wrong.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

xfrogx said:


> it was a joke(there wasnt saposed to be any pics, I was implying that you were saposed to give me the ones you posted) lol, my bad, joke gone wrong.


Ahh yes. When I see big spaces like that, I assume that there are supposed to be pics there. Hehe.

To answer... NO :lol:


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> xfrogx said:
> 
> 
> > it was a joke(there wasnt saposed to be any pics, I was implying that you were saposed to give me the ones you posted) lol, my bad, joke gone wrong.
> ...


haha, I actually laughed out loud when I read the big NO.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

:lol: 

I might actually have a few N. Obsidian Ice available if I work it right.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> :lol:
> 
> I might actually have a few N. Obsidian Ice available if I work it right.


Put me on the list :lol: wait, how big does it get?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

nawth21 said:


> Frogtofall said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:
> ...


Same size as a N. pauciflora. The one in the picture on page 1 is full grown. Its got excellent tadpole capability and this is what it looks like when colored up...


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

heeeyy allright :lol: I hate it when I see a plant I like then realize it gets like...4ft big :shock:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

Am I the only one here that likes the Quesnelia marmorata? Come on, it's got great form.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm with you on the marmorata.

It looks like it would have a great capacity for rearing.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

The Quesnelia would make an excellent tad brom. The only thing is that they get pretty tall but they do grow slow so you'd have some time before it outgrew your viv.

I might be offering them on the site later.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

I just like growing them. Who needs a tank? We live in Florida.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yup but not everyone lives in Florida so we have to think of them too.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Antone,
what's mamorantas' max height?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

stchupa said:


> Antone,
> what's mamorantas' max height?


That one is about 9" tall and maybe 10" wide.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

You had me wondering if I would end up with a monster. That's a perfect size. 

In case you've seen it, what's their flower like, a spike or central compact bloom?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

All Neos flower in the tank/axil. Its a characteristic of the genus. This particular hybrid is a reluctant bloomer though.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Antone: Totally random but how big are the Achmeas you offer? Particularly A. nudicaulis. I doubt I will be incoporating broms into my layout when I get started, but some of your other plants are tempting and if I was to get a brom maybe something that is Central/Northern South American.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Dendrobait said:


> Antone: Totally random but how big are the Achmeas you offer? Particularly A. nudicaulis. I doubt I will be incoporating broms into my layout when I get started, but some of your other plants are tempting and if I was to get a brom maybe something that is Central/Northern South American.


You're in luck b/c All Neos are south american and most Aechmeas are too. That particular Aechmea gets about 11" tall I'd say. It has a great axil for tad rearing.

Here's another one I'm gonna offer later on this week or early next week...

A. nudicaulis "Parati"


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

awww I like that one too. :lol: Not like I have anywhere to put it though. Stupid..plants..


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Antone: I recall you saying most Neos are from Brazil...which in my definition wouldn't be Northern South America(where some of our hobby dendrobates live naturally, I'm thinking like Suriname, Venezuela, Both "Guyanas" etc.). I think Achmea come from that area as well as Central America.

That A. nudicaulis is a nice looking one. Is it smaller than the one you currently offer?

11 inches seems a bit too big to put into a 46 gallon without turning it into a major part of the layout.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Dendrobait said:


> Antone: I recall you saying most Neos are from Brazil...which in my definition wouldn't be Northern South America(where some of our hobby dendrobates live naturally). I think Achmea come from that area as well as Central America.
> 
> That A. nudicaulis is a nice looking one. Is it smaller than the one you currently offer?
> 
> 11 inches seems a bit too big to put into a 46 gallon without turning it into a major part of the layout.


Neos come from the same areas dart frogs do as far as I know.

That Aechmea has a different shape and is a bit smaller in height yes but its still a big brom in my opinion. It would look nice in a 46. They grow slow too so it shouldn't outgrow your viv too soon.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Might be nice if you were able to include the countrie(s) of origin and maybe some other background info on the species broms. At least it would make for interesting reading.

Are their many that actually grow near the ground on, say, fallen branches or deadwood like in our vivs? I guess it probably happens that some grow to big or the branch they are on ends up falling to the forest floor. I know with orchids that happens but the plants usually die some time after. 

Btw, what price range will that nudicaulus be in when it gets onto the site?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Dendrobait said:


> Might be nice if you were able to include the countrie(s) of origin and maybe some other background info on the species broms. At least it would make for interesting reading.


This is not always easy as many of them are hybrids. Just remember all Neos come from Brazil and the Aechmeas come from mostly South America. Vrieseas come from all over as well but South and Central America for the most part.



> Are their many that actually grow near the ground on, say, fallen branches or deadwood like in our vivs? I guess it probably happens that some grow to big or the branch they are on ends up falling to the forest floor. I know with orchids that happens but the plants usually die some time after.


Some of the smaller Tillandsia species do this. I've often found them growing on the ground like this when I go out "hunting".



> Btw, what price range will that nudicaulus be in when it gets onto the site?


They will be $10


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

stchupa said:


> You had me wondering if I would end up with a monster. That's a perfect size.
> 
> In case you've seen it, what's their flower like, a spike or central compact bloom?



You know, I just realized you were asking about the Quesnelia. I thought you were talking about the Neo. melanodonta x ampullacea. Doah!

The Quesnelia max height is probably 22" and about 7" wide or so. Very tall. Looks like a big vase. Very beautiful. The influoresence comes out on a spike and then hangs over and then the flowers open up. Its bright pink.

Sorry about the mix up!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2006)

eehhh..I like parati better :twisted: But the coloration on that one is fab. Makes me want to get started on my stretch hex


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I think this particular offset of the colorful one is not the best offset. I got one that was growing close to to the mother plant and was smashed up against a wall of sorts so it kinda grew radiant. In a few weeks, it'll widen out and look like the classic rosette shape.

Still awesome though. Heh.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2006)

I like your new website! You have bengalensis? Lucky.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

nawth21 said:


> I like your new website! You have bengalensis? Lucky.


Thanks. I have 3 forms of bengalensis actually. Heh.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2006)

pfft, bragger. But no really, the site is coming a long nicely. I may need need to fill in a spot here since I think my cissus amazonicus is dying :evil: So I might need a recommendation. Stupid plant.


----------



## r90s (Jun 13, 2006)

*Rats*

Damn, more photos to put in my "Antone's Tempting Broms" folder.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

nawth21 said:


> pfft, bragger. But no really, the site is coming a long nicely. I may need need to fill in a spot here since I think my cissus amazonicus is dying :evil: So I might need a recommendation. Stupid plant.


 :mrgreen: 

Give your Cissus a chance. I've noticed that it will sort of rot off and look totally nasty and then BOOM! It'll come bakc with a vengance.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2006)

Thats what I was hoping for. Time will tell I guess


----------

